# Hedge End - fire brigade needed



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

This morning we had our first - sort of accident in the Euromoby. Having popped into Sainsburys Heath End near Portsmouth we started to leave when suddenly TO GET OUT there was a height barrier signed 3 metres. Underneath were two rubber tubes, designed I thought to protect vehicles but I later found out they were so heavy it took three fireman to lift.

Anyway as we crept under with our Euromoby, which is just under 3 metres one of the rubber tubes quietly hit the air con and then crashed into the roof vent breaking it into two.

As we got the otherside there was a 90 degree bend in the road and then a concrete tunnel - too low for us to get under, we were now trapped - should we try getting under the height barrier again and doing more damage. 

So into the garage I went and reported the situation. Happens all the time they said, we shall have to call the fire brigade and they dialled 999.

A few minutes later the fire brigade arrived and dismantled the barrier.

Totally bemused driver and Euromoby were released at last.

Can't quite get my head around why there was not a height barrier stopping us getting into the Sainsburys if we could not get out!

At first I thought I had badly damaged the air con as when I first tested it it blew the genny which is also built into the van. 

I popped along to Prestige Motorhomes in Chicester and within 2 minutes we had worked out it was because when I tested it I was parked on a slope and this had made the sensors in the genny think the oil was low. They still wanted to charge me for a minimum half hour labour which I thought was fair enough. 

However when I said there was another job he could during my half an hour he said he did not have time! Anyway in good faith he wavered the half hour so we were all happy  


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh Dear Stew what a game you have been having these blooming height barriers are a right pain there should have been a sign saying height barrier to get out. Glad you are all ok and not to much damage done,

Jac


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lucky escape*

Stew

I think you escaped lightly - literally!

Well done with the dealer - I shall remember the phrase "is there anything else you can do" so that they can make up their hours labour! LOL

Russell


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Stew,

I know exactly where you got stuck, and yes it happens quite a lot, that stupid tunnel is lower than people think. We've shopped there but being local we know of the problem.  

I work just outside Botley, so it's maybe you passed by our place today.

Happy shopping next time.

Keith.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll look out for the news report on South Today tonight! It's a sod, that tunnel; have thought a few times, well we might just get under, but decided against it! You can get in the entrance from the slip road, but we always go all the way round the back (left at next roundabout and then left at the 2nd roundabout after that) - brings you in to the M&S end, and you go out that way as well! 
Do you mean premier mh's? good set up there, stella2 was serviced
there. 
Where are you stopping Stew? Feel free to call in - could fit you on next door's drive!


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear of you incident

Know exactly where it happened. we go there regularly as our daughter lives there so we know there is a tunnel! There are a lot of scrape marks on it!!!
We park in Curry's car park at the back of Marks and Spencer car park. (Don't turn left - next island up). There is always plenty of room and guess what? NO HEIGHT BARRIERS!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Stew

Oh mate I bet at the time you were feeling a wolly... I would of been! Hopefully you can look back on it and see the funny side now.

You should be glad it didn't happen here... the fire brigade have an excellent PR man who takes pictures and gets articles put in the local paper!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I can't understand the height barrier being situated at the exit, unless it's a sales ploy to keep you in and spend more money!  

Glad all turned out well Stew  

Dave


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> I can't understand the height barrier being situated at the exit, unless it's a sales ploy to keep you in and spend more money!
> 
> Glad all turned out well Stew
> 
> Dave


The height barriers are there to stop you crashing into the tunnel. There are warnings before the exit but no-one reads them!!!!

Height barrier or tunnel - take your pick. They are both very solid!!!


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> I can't understand the height barrier being situated at the exit, unless it's a sales ploy to keep you in and spend more money!
> 
> Glad all turned out well Stew
> 
> Dave


Waitrose in Sheffield have a similar set up. A height barrier on the exit with entry to the car park through a narrow one way section of road. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## mike_rolls37 (Feb 3, 2006)

SUE THEM!!

Start a small claims action - this sort of thing is totally unacceptable.
Mike


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!
Glad to hear all's well that end's well
Next time stew park the Mobi up and camp for a few day's, maybe then they would sort out a stupid exit.
The main thing is no-one was hurt.

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mike- why? The barrier had warnings on it, there's another entrance / exit, Stew thought this was the only exit presumably? There are also warnings before getting to the filling station (next to the exit) that there's a height restriction. When we go in there (we fill up at frequently at Sainsbury's Hedge end because it's the cheapest along the M27), we turn right out of the filling sttaion & use the other exit.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

mike_rolls37 said:


> SUE THEM!!
> 
> Start a small claims action - this sort of thing is totally unacceptable.
> Mike


Whatever for! There are loads of signs. There is a tunnel because the exit runs under the road. The supermarket can't help it if people can't or don't read.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Mike_rolls obviously thought, as a few would have that had read up to that stage, that was the only exit. I also thought there was only one exit, until it was explained after that point, we haven’t all got local knowledge :wink: 

Stew, 

Pleased you managed to escape, I can well imagine the scene, what did young Jess make of the fire engine…the things we do to keep our children amused  

MHS…Rob


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just to keep you updated on the Artona saga..............

Stew and Shona turned up at the Gaspode/MHF emergency repair facility late this afternoon and by dark we had two new roof lights fitted and watertight. He's now roadworthy again and non the worse for the experience.

Another triumph for the MHF community. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Camped in my reserved for the rally co-ordinator spot I'll bet at Gaspodes :lol: hope he leaves it clean and tidy and I will have the camping fee of him at next rally tell him :lol: 

Jac


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

mike_rolls37 said:


> SUE THEM!!
> 
> Start a small claims action - this sort of thing is totally unacceptable.
> Mike


Don't bother Stew, they would just point to all the signs for overheight vehicles showing the alternative route out!!

This is at the M&S end

Regards Frank


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Ken for the help in fitting the new roof vents. As luck would have it Premier motorhomes had one in stock which was great and Ken was straight up onto the roof to fit it, cheers.

Jac - your site is great,thank you and thanks Mike for offering the neighbours's drive also.



> There are loads of signs. There is a tunnel because the exit runs under the road. The supermarket can't help it if people can't or don't read.


Not totally true at the moment. As you leave you come to a roundabout where it says M3 turn left and turn right for Hedge End. We looked afterwards to see if there was any warning signs that I had missed and there was none although there was two uprights which looked as though there might have been a sign there before.

The first sign is the height barrier itself and the way the road is you see that when you are literally upon it since the road curves around the fuel station. Personally a sign on the roundabout saying CARS ONLY UNLESS ACCESSING THE FUEL STATION would in my opinion have been helpful.

However all is well so unless the bill is huge from the Fire Brigade we will not be looking to get involved in discussion with Sainsburys.

Jessie of course enjoyed the whole proceedings Rob and the firemen loved her.

I know it is a bit mercenary but I am realising that I do not have to do much negotiating these days. Even though Jessie can't talk yet all she has to do is smile, which is most of the time anyway and everything happens. She is a much better negotiator than me :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Even though Jessie can't talk yet all she has to do is smile, which is most of the time anyway and everything happens. She is a much better negotiator than me"

There's a lesson in life. 

Felt a bit like that with Zoe our Golden going around Lymington on Saturday. People went all ga-ga as she just sat, wagged her tail, perked her ears up and looked at them.

Dave


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Not the same but similar. When touring Spain and France this year, we can get into lots of multi storey CPs and undergrounds but not all. A couple of times I aimed for an underground and drove into the approach road, usually the start of a tunnel only to find that then there is a height sign and of course we had to reverse up, in one case into the main square.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Stew,

I have only just come across this thread.

I should imagine that you would not receive a bill from the Fire Service, as this should have been classed as "humanitarian". 

A while ago, I had to take a route near Clapham common, with an artic. As I got down this road, there was a low bridge height restriction sign.................about 30 metres from the bridge, and it was peak traffic time. Even lowering the air suspension wouldn't have got me under the bridge. Fortunately there was a side street to my right and rear, where I could reverse into and turn back. At the top of the road again, there were no warning signs at all, that I had missed.

Next time you are in doubt about height clearance, get Shona to stand on the bed or seat, looking out of the open roof vent, and guide you as far as possible. She'll have the best view point. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jock

You have missed the d off the end of my name mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

_Next time you are in doubt about height clearance, get Shona to stand on the bed or seat, looking out of the open roof vent, and guide you as far as possible. She'll have the best view point._

What a good idea. At least I think so. I have just mentioned it to Shona and she is convinced I would accelerate rapidly and hope the bridge was too low :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, good idea mate

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Jock
> You have missed the d off the end of my name mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ammended accordingly. :lol:

On another ocassion, I had to drive a 24 ton Airfield Crash Tender through the Officers married qaurters on an RAF base. Suddenly I came across low level telephone lines. As it was a semi automatic tender, and had a transfer gearbox too, I was able to crawl under the phone lines whilst not actually in the drivers seat, and lift the lines clear of the roof obstacles.

Ingenuity, one of the required qualities of a good firefighter. Johnny, (Mangothemadmonk), where are you?? :lol:

Jock.


----------

